# 5bld middle edges



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 22, 2016)

Ok, I am stuck with 5bld again. If there is an odd number of middle edges, what is the parity alg to solve edges and then do corners last? The alg for 3x3 (D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D) does not work.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2016)

... the alg _does _work...

EDIT: but you have to do something like L' U L U Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U' L' U' L after that to correct for the stuffs


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> ... the alg _does _work...
> 
> EDIT: but you have to do something like L' U L U Rw2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 Rw2 U' L' U' L after that to correct for the stuffs


thanks


----------



## moralsh (Dec 22, 2016)

Yep, do the same and after fix the stuff with 4x4 PLL parity alg


----------

